
Physics, History and Haskell – Interview with Rinat Stryungis - NaeosPsy
https://serokell.io/blog/physics-history-haskell-interview
======
throwlaplace
why does content marketing get upvoted here? i would wager that 50%-70% of the
stuff upvoted is either content marketing or personal brand building.

edit: this account does nothing but submit blog posts from this domain. they
work for the consulting firm[1]. isn't there a rule against shilling?

[1][https://gist.github.com/NaeosPsy/155f76a25e0c93eb067a0f4d86d...](https://gist.github.com/NaeosPsy/155f76a25e0c93eb067a0f4d86dd8cfc)

~~~
whatshisface
What's the difference between personal brand building and talking? I mean,
come on, I'm even building the whatshisface brand by posting this comment.
(whatshisface: America's most trusted source of comments disagreeing with the
parent comment).

~~~
throwlaplace
>What's the difference between personal brand building and talking?

Brand building is a genre not an action. Brand building writing has almost
zero researched, rigorous, useful content.

~~~
whatshisface
I'm not sure if I would want my person brand to be a reputation for "almost
zero researched, rigorous, useful content." Do people really consider that
self-marketing?

~~~
throwlaplace
>brand to be a reputation for "almost zero researched, rigorous, useful
content.

You think "9 out of 10 dentists recommend Colgate" is researched?

literally every kind of marketing to ever succeed in the last ~100 years is
like this. Brand building is no different; You drastically underestimate the
power of well-written copy.

------
avmich
Dr. Konstantin Metlov ( [https://dr-klm.livejournal.com/](https://dr-
klm.livejournal.com/) ) could likely give a speech on modern physics as well
as on J language.
[http://www.vector.org.uk/art10005770](http://www.vector.org.uk/art10005770)

Late Roman Karshiev ( [http://forums.airbase.ru/](http://forums.airbase.ru/) )
was also Haskell enthusiast more than ten years ago...

------
mcgroin-holden
Come on, Haskell is not that complicated. C++ is way more difficult

~~~
verttii
Is it really? Got no exposure to C++ but the rabbit hole goes pretty deep with
Haskell.

~~~
danharaj
Computation is a rabbit hole, there is no end to its depth.

Comparing the definition of C++ to Haskell, one will see that there's orders
of magnitude more incidental complexity in the former than the latter. Every
professional Haskeller I've spoken to who previously did professional C++ has
emphatically agreed.

